# Matriz de Leds 7x5 con 74LS164.



## dkerum (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniela y me gustaria que me ayudaran un poco con mi proyecto, porfavor.....

Tengo una matriz de leds ya soldada de 7 filas y 5 columnas, las filas van directamente al puerto paralelo al bus de datos, del D0 al D6, las columnas van al 74LS164, de este tengo A y B, puenteados y el Clock, ambos van al Bus de Control del Puerto Paralelo C0 y C1 respectivamente.

Lo que tengo que hacer es mostrar mensajes en la matriz, lo unico que puedo hacer es controlar las filas, ya que estan directo al PPT, pero no logro manejar el Clock, para solo encender un led, para asi formar una letra.

Muchas Gracias a los que me puedan ayudar.

Adios


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Oct 4, 2009)

voy a suponer que sabes como controlar un registro de desplazamiento.

la idea es que hagas lo siguiente(suponiendo que los anodos de los leds van directo al lpt y los catodos al 164.

apaga las salidas directas, setea el valor de la primera fila en el 164, prendé la primera fila en el puerto paralelo, esperá algo de 3 o 4 ms, apaga la primera fila, setea el valor de la segunda fila en el 164, prende la segunda fila en el puerto paralelo, espera 3 o 4 ms, etc....

asi se controlan estas cosas

saludos


----------



## dkerum (Oct 13, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero lamentablemente ese es mi problema, no se controlar un registro de desplazamiento.......

Podrias explicarme como?, gracias...


----------



## albertog84 (Oct 13, 2009)

salu2. controlar un registro de desplazamiento 74ls164 es facil Ver el archivo adjunto Circuitos para multiplexacion de la matriz.doc

para manejar los datos usa esta subrutina:

(creas un registro "dato", al cual le cargas un valor y despues pones call env_dato y ya esta

   ###########SUBRUTINA ENV_DATO########################

ENV_DATO
    comf    dato,f
          MOVLW    0X08
    movwf    conta8
PRUEBA;    CALL     PAUSA
    bcf    portb,1
    BTFSS    DATO,7
    GOTO    ESUNO
    BCF    PORTB,0
    GOTO    SIGUE
ESUNO    BSF    PORTB,0

SIGUE    
    CALL    CLOCK;    BsF    PORTB,1

    DECFSZ    CONTA8,F
    GOTO    ROTA
    GOTO    FINSUB

ROTA    RLF    DATO,F
    GOTO    PRUEBA
FINSUB    RETURN


----------



## juliuspeed (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola que tal! Estoy haciendo un trabajito para la universidad, se trata de un panelsito de leds sin usar pic donde se mostraran cuatro palabras les adjunto la imagen de la simulacion para que tengan una ideal de lo que trato de hacer.
En la simulacion corre bien, pero ya conectado se puede ver que los datos llegan con normalidad a la salida del 74150, los datos al llegar al 74164 cambian por completo y probe conectando el clock a distintos sitios..
Que puede estar sucediendo gracias
Tambien les adjuntare una imagen del circuito armado hasta ahora. Graciaas

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/capturemey.png/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola juliuspeed

Lo que puede estar sucediendo es que los alambres entre el 74150 y el 74164 no estén debidamente conectados.
Esto es no todos los alambres que salen del 74150 llegan al PIN adecuado del 74164 o no llegan.

Es mejor que comprimas y adjuntes el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. En la imagen no se distinguen vien las conexiones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

